# Hello from Peter "Ski" Schwartz



## iSchwartz (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

On an invitation from Steven Van Kampen I've joined VI. I'm *Peter "Ski" Schwartz*, composer. My background is rather extensive and I won't bore any of you with it, but after many twists and turns in my career path I'm once again walking the scoring road. Can't wait to dive into the content of this site.

Cheers!

Peter "Ski" Schwartz
http://www.score2picture.com (www.score2picture.com)


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Peter and welcome to VI! I assume from the "Ski" you must be a skier.  Haven't been for awhile and kind of miss it, but sheesh those lift ticket prices now. :shock: Oh well - have fun diving into the forum. There really is a wealth of information here.


----------

